# Eels



## Blade (May 21, 2007)

What eels could be taught to be hand fed?


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

i think the trouble with handfeeding eels is that, at least some, get pretty excited and snappish at meal time and accidents could happen. It can be done though it just takes patience. Not sure exactly what kinds are the best to train though.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Any of the morays, none of the ribbon eels.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

i've never had trouble getting any moray to handfeed, assuming that the eel was eating to begin with, but I would recommend sticking with something that is not capable of removing fingers. : ) snowflakes, zebras, chainlinks are all very good choices if you have the right aquarium for them. For the record, ribbon eels, if you find one that actually accepts food, are very easy to handfeed, but I still wouldn't recommend purchasing one b/c of their high mortality rate. They are better left in the ocean.


----------

